

'You can’t pay me off, I’m here to destroy you.' - Steve Jobs - citizenkeys
http://9to5mac.com/2012/04/05/biographer-disputes-google-ceos-take-on-jobs-anger-at-android/

======
citizenkeys
And that, I feel, is the secret to Steve Jobs' success. He simply didn't care
about money.

~~~
dalke
That's the image he wanted to put out. But if he didn't care about money, why
didn't he split the entire Breakout bonus money with Wosniak? Compare to
Wosniak, who used his money to fund two large, public rock concerts.

Perhaps money wasn't first in his mind, but it must have been high up. Money
gives flexibility. Flexibility to go to the October harvest at the apple
orchard commune All-One Farm (with the Breakout money), or flexility to buy
new cars all the time, in order to avoid having to put a license plate on.

The money quote, as it were, from Jobs is: “I was worth over $1,000,000 when I
was 23, and over $10,000,000 when I was 24, and over $100,000,000 when I was
25, and it wasn’t that important because I never did it for the money.” Tell
me, if you don't care about money then are you going to remember when you were
worth $1, 10, and 100 million?

